# Unbelievable sunset



## kathyt (Sep 21, 2013)

I took this Friday night in front of my house. I have never seen colors this vivid except in Mexico.  It was really pretty.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah right Kathy: 

Saturation slider to 150.

























Just kidding, nice sunset


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Yeah right Kathy:
> 
> Saturation slider to 150.
> 
> ...



Yeah, every once in a while even a blind squirrel finds an acorn, Kay-Thor . All kidding aside though, yeah, once in a great while a fabulous, uncharacteristic sunset comes along. Reminds me of a sunset me and Rotanimod had the chance to shoot a little over a year ago...just really,really intense, rich, saturated colors, far better than normal. I posted a shot or two of it with the note, "Yes, it really did look like this," to let people know that it was not "saturation to 150%". THIS summer, we had exactly ONE fabulous sunset here that I am aware of.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Yeah right Kathy:
> 
> Saturation slider to 150.
> 
> Just kidding, nice sunset



Ummm, Kathy, you might not be aware of it yet, but there's a new smart phone app available for $1.99...it's called *The* *Weisenheimer Thumper*...I think you oughtta' buy a copy of it for your phone...


(Notice that even as he's falling down, Rotanimod's graceful falling position HAS clearly been positively affected by the ballet lessons I bought for the two of you! Look at that grace and that body awareness as he prepares to fall on his ass!)


----------



## kathyt (Sep 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right Kathy:
> ...


Oh don't think I'm not going to bust out the before and after of this image when I get off work for R's ass. Now back to saving lives. a.k.a eating cupcakes at the nurses station. R is just jealous of my skill level.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry but it`s nothing special, i live the damp dreary UK and i have seen a lot better sunsets than that 

John.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 22, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Sorry but it`s nothing special, i live the damp dreary UK and i have seen a lot better sunsets than that
> 
> John.


Wow. Your awesome then Mr. Sunset Tinderbox. I should probably just stop shooting altogether then so you don't one up me.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunset in the UK.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 22, 2013)

We had an incredible sunset here tonight. I was nowhere near a good place to shoot so I just had to watch from my backyard.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 22, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Sunset in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 56214


I like that sunset ron!


----------



## texkam (Sep 22, 2013)

Of course enjoying too many of these kind of sunsets ^ ^ ^ makes it difficult to shoot cool sunrises. : P


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 23, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Sorry but it`s nothing special, i live the damp dreary UK and i have seen a lot better sunsets than that
> 
> John.



Seen and photographed well are worlds apart. Post images or it didn't happen. 

And if you've nothing to prove say just that...............nothing.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi.

I said i had *seen* a lot better not taken a better sunset, i will post a couple of snaps from where i live shortly.

John.

I came round the corner and saw this beautiful sky, i only had a cheap compact camera in my pocket, we were getting refurbishment work done on the houses in my street.





Back of the house, i wish i could cut down those trees


----------



## kathyt (Sep 23, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Hi.
> 
> I said i had *seen* a lot better not taken a better sunset, i will post a couple of snaps from where i live shortly.
> 
> John.


Ohhh, okay. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Sorry but it`s nothing special, i live the damp dreary UK and i have seen a lot better sunsets than that
> 
> John.



Then post some shots... <gasp>! (or is this a British humor thing?)

Ok.. you did post a shot... with explanations as to the quality of it... hmmmm....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2013)

*An EPIC high-five for Kay-Thor is now due...




*(Notice the awesome sunset colors in the background!)


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

I have got photo`s somewhere of double rainbows outside my front door, two years in a row exactly the same spot after a thunderstorm, i could not believe it, i had to take five or six photo`s and stitch them together, it only last 5mins and then it was gone.

I printed one out an put it on my wall, you can hardly see the second rainbow but it was there.

John.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2013)

I had this one from last Fall, from my backyard.  I love the colors and sky permeating through.
View attachment 56252


----------



## kathyt (Sep 23, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I had this one from last Fall, from my backyard.  I love the colors and sky permeating through.
> View attachment 56252


See, now were talking. I like my pastel colors.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2013)

I think Tinderbox's sunset shot with the trees is the nicest here. 
i love the trees against the orange sky. 
nicely shot Tinderbox!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> See, now were talking. I like my pastel colors.


that was before I knew what RAW and post processing was too .. straight JPEG.

ooh, and you can see christmas lights on the houses in the background


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2013)

I was taught that sunsets are typically little more than hackneyed cliches...so I usually try to take them in a somewhat abstract or "pure color form" direction, or in some way add a bit of artistic flair. I seldom shoot them, except as snapshots...little "memory reminders".



This was actually rich and vibrant enough to make me point and click a bunch of frames. I think of these as "skyscapes", not really sunsets.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

Anybody like clouds, just too this one outside my front door, i will remove if off topic.

I thought they were an interesting clumpy shapes.





John.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I took this Friday night in front of my house. I have never seen colors this vivid except in Mexico.  It was really pretty.



May I recommend that you take me to mexico to show me?  Maybe a quaint straw shack on the ocean for a few weeks ?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Anybody like clouds, just too this one outside my front door, i will remove if off topic.
> 
> I thought they were an interesting clumpy shapes.
> 
> ...



I love clouds.  In my kids soccer shots streams one can see inadvertant pictures of clouds scattered throughout


----------



## cbarnard7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I took this one while I lived in the Florida Keys...almost looks like the sun is just falling off the edge of the earth (since the earth is flat and all!)


----------



## amolitor (Sep 23, 2013)

Now now, if posting a crummy picture along with some excuse was a crime, Tinderbox ain't the only person who'd be doing some time. Besides, the second one is quite nice.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Now now, if posting a crummy picture along with some excuse was a crime, Tinderbox ain't the only person who'd be doing some time. Besides, the second one is quite nice.



*I only wish that this shot of me standing in front of the 
Leaning Tower of Amolitor had been made at sunset....
but alas, it was just another blue-sky-and-pouffy-white-cloud kind of day...
*


(slide #51 in the slideshow "Derrel's Travels Across TPF". Look for it on Vimeo!)


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

Just found this one, back of my house again, i am really bad a organizing my photo`s i am looking for the double rainbow.

John.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

A single rainbow right outside my front door, it might be a faded double i cannot remember.
.




John.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 23, 2013)

Another sunset.

John.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 23, 2013)

Derrel said:


> *An EPIC high-five for Kay-Thor is now due...
> 
> View attachment 56251
> 
> *(Notice the awesome sunset colors in the background!)


Why does it look like I am pregnant. Come on D. Think 6 pack. (we are really stretching it here)


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2013)

Here was today's sunRISE over D.C.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Here was today's sunRISE over D.C.


That is beautiful.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> That is beautiful.




Aww thanks Kath's


----------



## JTPhotography (Sep 25, 2013)

Very beautiful sunset pic Kathy!

I love these epic, atomic sunsets and sunrises. Here on the Gulf Coast we have some winnners. We had two REALLY memorable ones last year. I missed one (almost had to go to anger management after that incident  ), the other I anticipated and headed down to low tide to see if I could capture a reflection.


----------

